# NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung



## Katamaranoid (23. Februar 2012)

*NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

HI Leute, 

Ich mal wieder 

Ich bin ein wenig unzufrieden mit meinen Lüftern im NZXT Phantom. Im moment sind noch die Standart Dinger verbaut und der 200mm oben beginnt zu "klackern". Ausserdem läuft ein seitlicher 120er sichtlich unrund.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne alle Lüfter komplett ausbauen und mein Phantom mit neuen Lüftern bestücken.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein Phantom sogar komplett mit Lüftern zu bestücken. Die Idee dabei ist, dass 2 200er oben die Warme Luft rausziehen und der Rest, Sprich 3 120er, 1 140er und ein weiterer 200er, vllt sogar ein 230mm Lüfter ziehen Luft in das Gehäuse.

Das ganze möchte ich mit möglichst niedriger Drehzahl haben. Die Lüftersteuerung übernimmt die des Phantom

Von euch bräuchte ich jetzt eine Empfehlung für 200er bzw 230mm Lüfter und eine Absegnung für die von mir (weiter unten) vorgeschlagenen Lüfter.

Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass manche von euch sagen werden, dass 6 Lüfter total Unnötig und Geldverschwendung sind. Allerdings möchte ich erst mal wissen, ob ihr meint, dass das hin hauen könnte mit dem Airflow und ob es überhaupt möglich ist mit 7 Lüftern Silent zu bleiben.

Hier meine Überlegung für 120er und 140er:

120:

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2
oder
Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß 

140:

Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Jetzt fehlen mir noch die 200mm und evtl ein 230mm

Was sagt ihr dazu ? 

Wie gesagt, ist erstmal nur ne fixe Idee.


----------



## the_pierced (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Servus

Das Problem mit dem 200 mm Lüfter hab ich genauso. Der eiert schon etwas und ist deutlich rauszuhören. Nur einen passenden Lüfter dafür zu finden wird schwierig wegen der Bohrungen. 
Ich wollte eigentlich den Cooler Master Megaflow einbauen, aber der passt nicht. Zumindest nicht in die original Bohrungen des Phantom´s. Da wirst du wohl oder übel wieder auf NZXT Lüfter zurückgreifen müssen. 

Vorne hab ich ebenso einen 140 mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140 mm eingebaut. Ich wollte ihn auch über die Lüftersteuerung vom Phantom laufen lassen nur da hat der Lüfter ein deutliches Surren abgegeben (Siehe meinen Thread im Be Quiet! Supportforum) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/194703-surren-von-neuen-silentwings-usc.html. Seitdem hab ich den Lüfter direkt am MoBo angeschlossen und Ruhe ist im Karton.
Jetzt läuft er zwar mit 1000 u/min, aber hören tut man ihn überhaupt nicht. Der hintere 120er Lüfter ist "noch" der originale, wird aber über kurz oder lang noch ausgetauscht. 

Die beiden 120 mm Lüfter in der Seite hab ich nur auf schwächster Stufe laufen, da die eigentlich nur die Festplatten kühlen, und ansonsten denk ich mal den Airflow etwas stören. Ich bin wegen diesen sowieso am überlegen ob ich sie nicht abschließe. Denn von vorne pustet der 140er rein und von der Seite kommt der Zug von den beiden 120ern. Da drückt es die Luft gleich auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses wieder raus und es kommt weniger zu den anderen Komponenten durch. So stelle ich mir das mal vor.

Ich hoffe dir damit etwas geholfen zu haben.

lg


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Danke. Du weisst warscheinlich nur vom BeQuiet, dass er surrt, andere Lüfter hast du vermutlich nicht getestet ... ?


----------



## the_pierced (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Ich hab nur den BeQuiet Lüfter probiert. Ich hab erst auf einen Fehler des Lüfters geschlossen, aber Stefan aus dem Supportforum hat mich dann auf die richtige Spur gebracht. 

Du kannst nur testen ob andere Lüfter surren oder nicht. Und wenn du unbedingt BeQuiet Lüfter willst, hast du eben noch die Möglichkeit, eine andere Lüftersteuerung ala Scythe Kaze Master oder ähnliches zu verwenden. 
Platz genug wäre ja im Case. 

Ahja, willst du auf der Seite auch einen 200 mm Lüfter montieren? Wenn ja, achte auf jeden fall auf die Höhe des CPU Kühlers. Ich hab den Prolimatech Genesis drinnen und da sind vom Tower (Höhe 16 cm) zur Seitenwand noch geschätzt ca 2 cm. Die meisten grossen Lüfter haben aber 3 cm. 
Laut Caseking HP würde auf der Seite zwar der 220mm Lüfter von Akasa passen, wegen den Bohrungen allerdings nur aus dem Gehäuse ausblasend, soweit ich das gelesen habe. Und nachdem der obere und hintere Lüfter schon aus dem Gehäuse rauspuste, wäre das sinnfrei noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter an der Seite rauspusten zu lassen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*



the_pierced schrieb:


> Du kannst nur testen ob andere Lüfter surren oder nicht. Und wenn du unbedingt BeQuiet Lüfter willst, hast du eben noch die Mö
> Laut Caseking HP würde auf der Seite zwar der 220mm Lüfter von Akasa passen, wegen den Bohrungen allerdings nur aus dem Gehäuse ausblasend, soweit ich das gelesen habe. Und nachdem der obere und hintere Lüfter schon aus dem Gehäuse rauspuste, wäre das sinnfrei noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter an der Seite rauspusten zu lassen.


 

Nein das ist der Punkt, ich möchte ALLE anderen Lüfter ins Gehäuse blasen lassen und dann 2 200mm Lüfter die warme Luft oben raussaugen.


----------



## the_pierced (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Auch den hinteren Lüfter willst du ins Gehäuse reinpusten lassen? Kommt drauf an welchen CPU Kühler du hast und wie der montiert ist. Ich hab mal ein pic vom Innenleben angehängt (ja ich weiß, ziemlich chaotisch mit den ganzen Kabeln ) und mit Pfeilen versehen wie bei mir der Airflow aussieht: blau - kühle Luft wird ins Case eingesaugt, orange - auf der Seite saugt der Lüfter die Luft weiter an, und rot - dort wird die warme Luft hinausbefördert. Den Pfeil nach oben hab ich mir gespart, der 200 mm Lüfter befördert die Luft ebenfalls wieder raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausser du hast nen CPU Kühler der von unten nach oben bläst. Dann sieht die sache wieder anders aus. Dazu wären aber mehr Infos von Vorteil. 

Ich hab momentan halbwegs annehmbare Temps bei den Komponenten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen hab ich mit Everest ausgelesen. CPU (Q9550) läuft mit 3,4 GHz und die GPU (POV GTX560ti TGT Charged) hab ich auch moderat übertaktet. 

Das einzige an dem ich mich bei dem Case störe ist eigentlich der vordere Festplattenkäfig. Da kommt durch die schmalen Schlitze meines erachtens zu wenig Luft durch.
Deswegen lass ich den Frontlüfter auch mit 1000 u/min laufen, das zumindest da genug Luft reinkommt. Und deswegen hab ich auch den zweiten Käfig rausgeschraubt (was eine sch.... arbeit ist, weil die hinteren Schrauben sich nicht gelöst haben, da hab ich alle ausbohren müssen).


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*



the_pierced schrieb:


> Auch den hinteren Lüfter willst du ins Gehäuse reinpusten lassen? Kommt drauf an welchen CPU Kühler du hast und wie der montiert ist. Ich hab mal ein pic vom Innenleben angehängt (ja ich weiß, ziemlich chaotisch mit den ganzen Kabeln )



Ja, auch der hintere soll Luft ins Gehäuse ziehen. Ich möchte dass alle Lüfter auf niedriger Drehzahl laufen und nur oben 2 200mm Lüfter die Warme Luft nach draussen befördern. Mein CPU Kühler ist ein Mugen 2, der von Rechts nach Links pustet also auch aus dem Gehäuse raus.



the_pierced schrieb:


> Das einzige an dem ich mich bei dem Case störe ist eigentlich der vordere Festplattenkäfig. Da kommt durch die schmalen Schlitze meines erachtens zu wenig Luft durch.
> Deswegen lass ich den Frontlüfter auch mit 1000 u/min laufen, das zumindest da genug Luft reinkommt. Und deswegen hab ich auch den zweiten Käfig rausgeschraubt (was eine sch.... arbeit ist, weil die hinteren Schrauben sich nicht gelöst haben, da hab ich alle ausbohren müssen).


 
Mich stören bei dem Case die Verarbeitungsfehler, weil teilweise am Mesh Lack fehlt und scharfe Kanten existieren. Ausserdem waren die Front USB Hubs krumm und schief. Waren bei dir auch solche oder so ähnliche Mängel ? Ich hab das mit den USB Hubs leider zu spät bemerkt, sonst wäre das Case zurückgegangen. Aber nachdem der Rechner schon zusammengebaut war, wollte ich nicht nochmal alles ausbauen um das Gehäuse zurück zu geben.


----------



## the_pierced (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Bezüglich den CPU Kühler, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall den hinteren Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse rauspusten lassen. Sonst drückst du ja die frische Luft der warmen aus dem Kühler entgegen, was kontraproduktiv wäre. 

Bei meinem Case hab ich keine Verarbeitungsfehler oder ähnliches entdeckt. Weder scharfe Kanten oder irgendwelche Lackfehler. Und die USB Hubs sitzen auch normal drinnen. Hast du noch das Case mit USB 2 oder schon das neue mit USB 3 Anschlüssen? Bei Caseking hab ich gestern noch entdeckt das es für das Phantom jetzt auch das I/O Panel mit USB 3 zum nachkaufen gibt. Und ebenso die Seitenwand mit Plexiwindow anstatt dem grossen Meshgitter.


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Ich vermute, ich habe noch das ältere, denn meinen PC habe ich ja auch schon relativ lange wieder.

Meinst du den hinteren, + die 2 200mm Lüfter oben dann oder wie ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ja, auch der hintere soll Luft ins Gehäuse ziehen. Ich möchte dass alle Lüfter auf niedriger Drehzahl laufen und nur oben 2 200mm Lüfter die Warme Luft nach draussen befördern. Mein CPU Kühler ist ein Mugen 2, der von Rechts nach Links pustet also auch aus dem Gehäuse raus.
> 
> 
> 
> Mich stören bei dem Case die Verarbeitungsfehler, weil teilweise am Mesh Lack fehlt und scharfe Kanten existieren. Ausserdem waren die Front USB Hubs krumm und schief. Waren bei dir auch solche oder so ähnliche Mängel ? Ich hab das mit den USB Hubs leider zu spät bemerkt, sonst wäre das Case zurückgegangen. Aber nachdem der Rechner schon zusammengebaut war, wollte ich nicht nochmal alles ausbauen um das Gehäuse zurück zu geben.



Das Phantom ist ziemlich bescheiden verarbeitet und rechtfertigt seinen Preis dadurch eigentlich nicht. 

Den hinteren Lüfter würde ich nicht ins Case richten. Das wird zu krassen Verwirbelungen um  deinen Mugen führen.

In die oberen Lüfterplatze passen nicht alle Standartluffis rein. Die Bohrungen sind da anders, so dass ich selbst auch zu einem 2. NZXT greifen musste, wobei ich dir recht geben muss : die Dinger taugen nix, egal ob 120 oder 230mm.
Ich hatte damals alle NZXT 120mm gegen Enermax Cluster/Scythe Slipstream getrauscht. Dafür musste zwar die PWM-Funktion weichen, aber sie liefen auf niedriger Stufe absolut leise. Erst nach aufdrehen der Steuerung waren die Slipstreams im Seitenteil deutlich hörbar.


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Ich werde mir da keinen NZXT Lüfter mehr reinbauen. Zur Not versuche ich die Lüfter irgendwie anders festzumachen oder selbst bohren.
Bei den anderen Lüfter plätzen passt jeder Lüfter ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Die 120mm Plätze sind Standartkonform.

Es gibt auch passige Luffis für oben.
Die Jungs hier haben irgendwo, in diesem ellenlangen Thread , mal welche vorgestellt.
[Official] NZXT PHANTOM Club


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Na dann muss ich mir den wohl oder übel bei Zeiten mal durchlesen :/

Danke dir ! 

kann mir einer noch was zu den PCGH Lüftern sagen? kann ich die einfach nehmen ?


----------



## chaosking96 (25. Februar 2012)

Also als 140&120mm Lüfter habe ich die bitfenix Specte pro die sind meiner Meinung nach auch sehr leise auf niedrigster Drehzahl. Wenn man alle hochregelt hört man nur das luftrauschen aber nicht die Lüfter an sich. 
Aber ich habe das neue Phantom mit USB 3.0 anschluss mit dem plexiglasseitenteil und ich habe auch keine verarbeitungs Fehler/ Mängel feststellen können


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Vielleicht habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt :/
den 200er hast du original drin gelassen ?


----------



## chaosking96 (25. Februar 2012)

Ja und noch nen zweiten von nzxt nachgekauft aber der hat nen Andres Design ist also nicht 100% gleich ist aber ihr schlimm



			
				chaosking96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und noch nen zweiten von nzxt nachgekauft aber der hat nen Andres Design ist also nicht 100% gleich ist aber ihr schlimm



Edit: ist aber auch erst zwei Monate alt


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

kk und bist du bei denen von der Lautstärke zufrieden ? 

Übrigens: Es gibt einen "Bearbeiten" Button, dann musst du nicht doppelt posten


----------



## chaosking96 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Sry habe ich bei der IPhone App noch nich entdeckt
also ich kann mich nicht beschweren wenn du jetzt nicht der Ultra silent freak bist sind die schon leise nur wenn du voll aufdrehst hörst du halt den Luftstrom 

Tante Edit: http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/...prolimatech-vortex-120mm-luefter.html?start=5
haste mit audiofiles ganz gut 

Oder hier: http://www.whitex-modd.de/index.php...est-bitfenix-specte-pro-luefter-serie?start=3


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Is ja kein Problem, ich sags ja nur  

Hmm ich denke mal das mit den Audiofiles is ja eh immer abhängig wie laut ich die Boxen habe etc ^^
Welche NZXT Lüfter hast du denn genau verbaut ?


----------



## chaosking96 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom komplett neue Lüfter, Komplettbestückung*

Oben und hinte ist jeweils noch der standartlüfter drin. Der zweit Oben ist der Caseking.de » Lüfter » NZXT » NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, blue LED - 200mm
und die beiden 120mm lüfter und der 140mm sind die Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter Blue LED - black halt in der jeweiligen größe


----------

